# accented upper case, accents on capitals / accents sur les majuscules, capitales accentuées



## Nocciolina

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.
If you are wondering how to go about typing accents on capital letters, please see our sticky.

Hello,

 le Canada et les Etats-Unis

I remember, from when I was studying French at school, being told upper case letters do not take accents but I frequently see États-Unis, so which is it to be?

thanks!


----------



## Benjy

we had a discussion on this recently. the "best" style is to mettre les accents but you have the choice so as to speak.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Benjy said:
			
		

> we had a discussion on this recently


I think that it might be here.


----------



## Agnès E.

It is correct! it is even strongly advised... 
See one of the stickies at the top of the French-English forum's main page; you will find all the necessary typing codes to be used.


----------



## Gil

May I mention that the Académie française agrees with Agnès E.

An extract is cited below.  Read the complete statement here: http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#accentuation


> Quant à l’utilisation des accents sur les majuscules, il est malheureusement manifeste que l’usage est flottant. [...] Il convient cependant d’observer qu’en français, l’accent a pleine valeur orthographique. Son absence ralentit la lecture, fait hésiter sur la prononciation, et peut même induire en erreur. On veille donc, en bonne typographie, à utiliser systématiquement les capitales accentuées, y compris la préposition À, comme le font bien sûr tous les dictionnaires [...]



So does the _Office québecoise de la langue française_, here in the BDL.


----------



## timpeac

Gil said:
			
		

> May I mention that the Académie française agrees with Agnes E
> 
> http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#accentuation


 
Contrary to the apparent preferences of you natives, I had always preferred the look of the capital letters without accents. Having read this thread, [...], I was rather disheartened but the fact that all these people whose opinion I value preferred their addition - thinking I would have to start putting accents on capitals as necessary.

However, now I know that the académie française prefers accents to be added it is with a clear and easy, nay, happy mind that I will go on not adding them! (the decision not to capitalise "académie", however, was entirely my own! )


----------



## somody

Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai ou faux, mais mon professeur a dit qu'il ne faut pas mettre des accents sur des lettres majuscules (au début de la phrase).  Elle a dit c'est parce que quand il y avait des presses d'imprimerie, il n'y a avait pas assez de place pour mettre les accents.

Est-ce que c'est vrai ou faux?

Merci,

Christian


----------



## geve

C'est une très bonne question ! que je continue à me poser... 
L'explication des caractères d'imprimerie semble plausible. Mais alors, maintenant que nous avons des technologies qui permettent la présence d'accent, faut-il changer notre façon d'écrire ??

La question n'est pas tranchée, comme le montre cet exemple : dans la dernière version du plus gros fabricant de logiciels PC (je ne citerai pas de nom  ), le traitement de texte enlève les accents des majuscules. Mais l'outil de diaporama les laisse, et même, le correcteur d'orthographe les remet si on les enlève... Eux non plus n'ont pas choisi !


----------



## somody

C'est vrai.  _Microsoft Word_ nous forçons de mettre des accents sur des majuscules, alors nous les mettons.


----------



## xav

Somody, l'explication donnée par ta prof est exacte, même si on nous enseignait à ne pas mettre d'accents sur les majuscules lorsque nous écrivions à la main.

Aujourd'hui, nous avons la possibilité d'en mettre et de plus en plus de gens le font, bien que ce ne soit pas très facile (les claviers en français portent les minuscules avec accents, mais pour les majuscules il faut aller chercher les caractères spéciaux).

Pour ma part, j'en mets... quand j'ai le courage ! Je sais que É = Alt 144, mais je ne sais pas faire le è majuscule... et je n'arrive pas à faire Alt 144 sur un micro-ordinateur portable !


----------



## Agnès E.

Les accents sur les majuscules ont été rendus obligatoires il y a quelques années par le Nouveau code de l'orthographe. 
On les voit donc systématiquement utilisés dans tous les documents imprimés ou rédigés par des entreprises, personnes ou services devant suivre ce code orthographique officiel (journaux, administrations, édition, etc.).


----------



## Papalote

Bonjour, Somody

Point intéressant, ici au Québec les claviers français ont tous les accents pour les majuscules (on utilise le SHIFT et la lettre). D'ailleurs, il y a quelques années on m'avait dit qu'il n'y avait qu'au Québec que l'on accentuait les majuscules. Je vois par les réponses que cela n'est plus vrai.

Un petit à côté, le multi-dictionnaire de Marie-Éva de Villers insiste sur l'accent sur les majuscules afin de préciser la prononciation et le sens des mots. On trouve un très bon exemple : UN ASSASSIN TUE, qui n'est pas la même chose que : UN ASSASSIN TUÉ. 

Bonne fin de journée,

P


----------



## french4beth

Dans mon avis - on est mieux de mettre les accents - j'aime bien mieux manger des BISCUITS SALÉS que des BISCUITS SALES


----------



## geve

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Les accents sur les majuscules ont été rendus obligatoires il y a quelques années par le Nouveau code de l'orthographe.
> On les voit donc systématiquement utilisés dans tous les documents imprimés ou rédigés par des entreprises, personnes ou services devant suivre ce code orthographique officiel (journaux, administrations, édition, etc.).


Merci Agnès pour cette clarification ! 
Qu'en est-il des noms propres ? Faut-il écrire par exemple : Émilie - Édith Piaf - États-Unis... ??


----------



## Agnès E.

geve said:
			
		

> Merci Agnès pour cette clarification !
> Qu'en est-il des noms propres ? Faut-il écrire par exemple : Émilie - Édith Piaf - États-Unis... ??


 
Eh oui ! Sur toutes les majuscules ! (j'ai mis beaucoup de temps à m'y habituer...   )

Quelques exemples :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89tats-Unis_d'Am%C3%A9rique

http://www.herodote.net/19631011.htm

http://www.ecranlarge.com/profil-personnalite-1081.php


----------



## EmmaPeel

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Les accents sur les majuscules ont été rendus obligatoires il y a quelques années par le Nouveau code de l'orthographe.
> On les voit donc systématiquement utilisés dans tous les documents imprimés ou rédigés par des entreprises, personnes ou services devant suivre ce code orthographique officiel (journaux, administrations, édition, etc.).


 
Je ne savais même pas!  
Et comme je suis assez traditionelle, je continuais à faire comme on m'avait appris à l'école. Je remercie donc Somody pour avoir posé la question.
Bon, ben... Je n'ai plus qu'à m'y mettre!!!


----------



## geve

Ayons une pensée pour tous les Edouard, Elisabeth, Etienne et cie, qui vont devoir changer d'état civil... 
Ceci dit, après vérification, la carte d'identité française n'accentue pas l'initiale d'un prénom, alors qu'on y lit pourtant PR*É*FECTURE (ce n'est donc pas un problème de caractère typographique). Il faut peut-être leur envoyer un exemplaire du nouveau code de l'orthographe !

À ma connaissance, il n'y a en effet pas de touche rapide pour les majuscules accentuées sur les claviers français (j'ai dû copier dans Word le À de cette phrase !) Mais cela va peut-être changer... de même qu'il a bien fallu rajouter le signe "€"


----------



## Ratona

How happy am I to read this thread and find that we should put accents on capital letters in French?! I have always done this despite people telling me it's not the done thing, and when they next quibble my actions I can quote you all!


----------



## panzemeyer

Some extra material from the most authorized source regarding the French language, namely the Académie française: 



> [...] *On veille donc, en bonne typographie, à utiliser systématiquement les capitales accentuées, y compris la préposition À, comme le font bien sûr tous les dictionnaires*, [...]


----------



## LV4-26

L'académie ne semble pas parler de la cédille du 'c' mais elle est, je crois, soumise à la même règle que les accents puisque la plupart des documents imprimés l'utilisent.
Ça
(alt+128)

Open Office a un menu "caractères spéciaux" pour tout ça et bien d'autres choses encore (y compris des caractères appartenant à d'autres alphabets). Je suppose que Word a le même (?).


----------



## Happy Beaver

Dans les livres d'autrefois (écrits à la main ou bien composés avec les caractères en plomb...), on mettait TOUJOURS les accents (et autres signes diacritiques comme la cédille) sur les majuscules. L'habitude s'est perdue avec l'arrivée des machines à écrire car il aurait alors fallu trop de touches ! Certains ont édicté en règle cette mauvaise habitude, et les mauvaises informations ont la vie dure.

Il faut toujours accentuer les majuscules ! Et c'est maintenant (relativement facile).
Un spécialiste (relatif) de la typographie.


----------



## roland098

I am trying to work out best way of doing accents -- I know there are threads on it, and have checked them out.

But I was wondering, lists of alt numbers etc always include capitals, but I thought that often in French people didn;t bother with accents on capital letters. When are they used and when are they not?


----------



## anangelaway

Hello,  

I'm not so sure I understand _''French people didn't bother with accents on capital letters '',_ because I do use it, and always did.


----------



## polaire

A discussion.

http://french.about.com/library/writing/bl-capitalization3.htm


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Si les claviers français permettaient de faire les accents sur les majuscules facilement, je suppose que tout le monde mettrait les accents aux majuscules... Et on mettrait même sa cédille au c cédille majuscule ! Ça le fait, non ? 

[...]


----------



## Bostonien

C'est bien ce que je croyais - que c'est la faute du clavier français (qui est très mal conçu, AMHA). On croirait qu'un clavier spécial français devrait _faciliter_ la saisie de _tous_ les accents, y compris les majuscules !


----------



## mplsray

anangelaway said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not so sure I understand _''French people didn't bother with accents on capital letters '',_ because I do use it, and always did.


 

When I was learning French in the 1970s, I was taught not to use accents on capital letters because the French generally did not do so. It is only in recent years that I have started using accents on capital letters, after having read online articles such as that of the French Academy at 

http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#accentuation

The reason such articles are written, of course, is that not all Frenchmen use such accents.


----------



## roland098

mplsray said:


> When I was learning French in the 1970s, I was taught not to use accents on capital letters because the French generally did not do so. It is only in recent years that I have started using accents on capital letters, after having read online articles such as that of the French Academy
> 
> The reason such articles are written, of course, is that not all Frenchmen use such accents.


 
I see. Yes, well usage is always a factor I guess, but it helps to have some sort of arbiter of what is the current accepted standard ... guess that's why the French came up with the Académie Française.

I shall endeavour to use them then!


----------



## Cath.S.

Juste pour dire que depuis que j'ai découvert les codes alt, j'accentue systématiquement les majuscules, ce que je ne faisais pas avant, et je ne trouve pas cela particulièrement galère de mémoriser ... quatre codes, pour È, Ç,  É et À.


----------



## Franglais1969

Having read much French throughout my life, I am still confused about the rules, (if indeed there are any), regarding accents on capital letters.  For example, if a sentence were to begin with "ça" would it be "Ca" ou "Ça?" Similary, is it "A" ou "À" etc.

I have seen accents either used or not used so many times; I would really like to know the "correct" way of doing this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lezert

Voici ce que dit l'Académie Française, là: http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#accentuation
( The answer is yes, you have to put accents)

 [...]

Mais malheureusement, même sur les claviers français ( le mien , en l'occurence, je n'ai pas de "ç" majuscule...


----------



## Arzhela

Franglais1969 said:


> Having read much French throughout my life, I am still confused about the rules, (if indeed there are any), regarding accents on capital letters.  For example, if a sentence were to begin with "ça" would it be "Ca" ou "Ça?" Similary, is it "A" ou "À" etc.
> 
> I have seen accents either used or not used so many times; I would really like to know the "correct" way of doing this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can use both but you'd better put accents. In books, there are accents on capital letters but when you typewrite, you often can't put accent on capital letters, so...


----------



## konungursvia

The original rule was do NOT use accents on capitals (majuscules); but his was derived simply from typsetting constraints: it was feasible to use Italian, German (and English) type stamps and add accents onto them when the letters were lower case (small) but not so when they were upper case and thus without room on the stamp to add an accent.  Nowadays, people are saying that with computers we should start putting them on capitals, particularly since the previous rule was not based on the language but a practical consideration; still some purists continue with the old rule, "on ne devrait pas." It's up to you, but I use the following system: for Canadians and Quebeckers, I use accented capitals, but for French audiences, I do not, except for the cedilla.


----------



## MEMBER

For a word in french with which begins with an accent, is it necessary to put the accent if the word is at the beginning of the sentence, i.e. if it is a capital letter?


----------



## stephiiie

Mouais, ça dépend des cas de la situation et ça fait bizarre. Comme on écrit de plus en plus comme on tape et que si tu n'en mets pas ce sera pas une faute :
Ne te prends pas la tête


----------



## wildan1

les majuscules accentuées se voient couramment au Canada. Est-ce dû au fait que les claviers canadiens (QWERTY)--même au temps des machines à écrire--ont toujours offert l'option de les faire facilement ? 

En tout cas, mon choix de clavier sur Windows-PC c'est l'option French (Canada), qui facilite totalement l'utilisaiton des accents sur les majuscules... tout en gardant la disposition nord-américaine QWERTY. Sur les ordi Apple je crois que c'est le drapeau canadien qui correspond.


----------



## roymail

Classiquement, en typographie, on distinguait les "petites capitales" avec accents et les "grandes capitales" sans accents.


----------



## lady_byron

Et aujourd'hui? Je n'ai jamais vu Etats-Unis écrit avec un E majuscule accentué, tout au moins je ne le crois pas.


----------



## roymail

Il y a une tendance générale à accentuer de plus en plus, sans doute avec la quasi-disparition de la machine à écrire, avec laquelle c'était impossible.
Avec l'ordinateur, ça devient possible, mais c'est pénible : les claviers ne comportent pas de majuscules accentuées.


----------



## Laürenar

C'est l'inverse, c'est une erreur d'omettre l'accent (erreur de plus en plus fréquente) qui n'était pas commise si fréquemment par le passé.

Voir l'explication sur le site de l'Académie française.
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#accentuation


----------



## roymail

Laürenar said:


> C'est l'inverse, c'est une erreur d'omettre l'accent (erreur de plus en plus fréquente) qui n'était pas commise si fréquemment par le passé.
> 
> Voir l'explication sur le site de l'Académie française.
> http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#accentuation


 Ca dépend de quel passé on parle.
Dans ma jeunesse, donc un passé récent, j'ai appris à l'école qu'on n'accentuait pas les majuscules !
Je continue à dire qu'on le refait depuis.
Que l'Académie et vous le recommandiez, c'est autre chose.
Mais elle dit bien que l'usage est flottant.


----------



## itka

roymail said:


> Ca dépend de quel passé on parle.
> Dans ma jeunesse, donc un passé récent, j'ai appris à l'école qu'on n'accentuait pas les majuscules !
> Je continue à dire qu'on le refait depuis.
> Que l'Académie et vous le recommandiez, c'est autre chose.
> Mais elle dit bien que l'usage est flottant.



Bien d'accord avec toi ! 
En ce qui me concerne, je continuerai de ne pas accentuer les majuscules. Cela ne m'a jamais paru utile et j'ai trop pris cette habitude, je ne pourrai plus changer. D'ailleurs, comme tu le dis, Roymail, les deux orthographes sont autorisées.


----------



## tilt

roymail said:


> Ca dépend de quel passé on parle.
> Dans ma jeunesse, donc un passé récent, j'ai appris à l'école qu'on n'accentuait pas les majuscules !
> Je continue à dire qu'on le refait depuis.
> Que l'Académie et vous le recommandiez, c'est autre chose.
> Mais elle dit bien que l'usage est flottant.


Ne pas accentuer les majuscules, écrire _1ère _au lieu de _1re_ ou _3ème_ au lieu de _3e.._. L'école apprend parfois des choses fausses !
L'Académie dit que l'usage est flottant, mais le déplore, et précise que l'accent fait partie intégrante de l'orthographe. Laürenar a entièrement raison.

Pour taper les majuscules accentuées, se référer au fil "sticky" qui apparaît en tête de chaque forum de la section _French_, et qui n'est pas utile que pour les anglophones !


----------



## fashionman

Should the Echarpe have an eccent on the E when it is a captial letter?


----------



## Micia93

It has been admitted that capital letters didn't have accents 
:=)


----------



## wildan1

I think the "traditional" rule of not using it was a function of typewriters that didn't have such accent keys. (Such was never the case in Canada, where most typewriters had capital letter accent keys.) See here.

No excuse now with computers, so use it, I say._ Écharpe!_


----------



## Gutenberg

Vous aurez plus de précisions en consultant le site suivant :
http://j.poitou.free.fr/pro/html/typ/cap-accents.html


----------



## Gutenberg

wildan1 said:


> I think the "traditional" rule of not using it was a function of typewriters that didn't have such accent keys. (Such was never the case in Canada, where most typewriters had capital letter accent keys.) See here.
> 
> No excuse now with computers, so use it, I say._ Écharpe!_



Yes, wildan1.

I would also write 
_Écharpe_


----------



## Missrapunzel

wildan1 said:


> No excuse now with computers, so use it, I say._ Écharpe!_


I second this too.


----------



## Micia93

Thanks guys, I've learnt something tonight !
but I'm afraid I won't use it, I've been used not to put an accent for so long ...


----------



## fashionman

Very helpful, thanks for the insight. I wasn't expecting such a response!


----------



## Laürenar

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Si les claviers français permettaient de faire les accents sur les majuscules facilement, je suppose que tout le monde mettrait les accents aux majuscules... Et on mettrait même sa cédille au c cédille majuscule ! Ça le fait, non ?
> [...]



En fait, le clavier français permet déjà nativement de pouvoir taper les È et les À (À = ALT + è puis SHIFT + a, È = ALT + è puis SHIFT + e).
Par contre concernant les Ç, œ, Œ et É, il faut bien soit apprendre le code ASCII par cœur (fonction  ALT + NUM) ou encore installer un pilote de clavier amélioré comme le mien (voir fil sticky).

Pour répondre plus directement au fil, beaucoup d'entre nous ont entendu qu'on leur avait appris à l'école à ne pas mettre les majuscules accentuées (c'est mon cas).
J'ai lu à plusieurs endroits que cela était vrai dans le cas de l'écriture manuscrite et dactylographiée (donc peut être vrai pour l'école vu que l'on écrit sur des cahiers, pas avec un clavier).
Par contre, ces majuscules restent obligatoires en imprimerie (donc aussi PC et autres moyens d'édition.)
Il y a pas mal d'exemples trouvables de documents imprimés à l'époque des lumières contenant des majuscules accentuées.


----------



## Gil

Quand j'ai vu BOEUF SALE sur un menu, j'ai commandé autre chose.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Can I put a word in here for the poor translator, confronted with a French document where capitals abound? For instance, there is the common habit of typing people's surnames in capitals, and likewise the names of towns. I'm fairly sure that the reason is to clarify (a) which is first-name, which is surname and (b) the place-name on envelopes which _La Poste_ asks us to print clearly. So far so practical.

However, it has now become a fetish for French writers in cases where these needs do not apply - particularly in typewritten documents - and I always try to remove these capitals in my English version because (for instance) it would in my mind be quite rude to tell people my name is Keith BRADFORD and that I live in PLOUZELAMBRE. In British etiquette this would seem impolite, like shouting, and we very rarely do it.

But if a French person uses capitals and if you want to remove them, how are you to know that the place-name is in fact Plouz*é*lambre and not Plouz*e*lambre? I find myself consulting the postcode list where I find that... they print everything in capitals!  Thank goodness for Google.

My plea: please bring back accentuated capitals, or don't use capitals so much.


----------



## Micia93

Laürenar said:


> Par contre, ces majuscules restent obligatoires en imprimerie (donc aussi PC et autres moyens d'édition.)


 
pourtant, dans la majorité des livres que je lis, il n'y a aucun accent sur les majuscules ...


----------



## kalish

Je fais remonter ce vieux sujet, il me semble que c'est comme ça que naissent les règles, qui sont d'ailleurs éphémères. C'est assez dur de parler de chose fausses en orthographe si tout le monde le fait, entre règle et usage il n'y a qu'un temps d'acceptation par l'académie. Nous ne parlons plus le vieux françois!!


----------

